# Jacobsen Imperial worth it?



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi guys, I am looking for a machine for my brother in law, and this Jacobsen is in the price range: 

8 hp 30 inch snowblower

I am going to take a look at it, and the engine issues I'm sure I can figure out, but does anyone know how reliable these old Jacobsen's are? I don't want to spend someone else's money and then have the gearbox blow out on him (or me!) It looks like a tank, which I like, but I don't know much about them.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I would buy it for 120 but you can probably get it for less. Offer 75 and settle on 100 would be a great deal. Carb / governor issues are no big deal. This look to be a well built machine in good shape. I would jump on it for 100 bucks. It also appears to have a 14" impeller. might be a little underpowered for a 30" machine I would like to see 11 tto 13hp min on a 30" machine but engines are cheap. carl


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Aren't the treads facing the wrong way on those tires? 

I'm sure they are robust machines but parts availability may be a concern.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes they are backwards. Its just a simple matter of putting the right side tire/rim on the left side and vice versa. Even if original parts are a little hard to come by. Many parts from other machines will either fit or can be made to fit with a little effort. These machines are pretty simple and robust. Once in good working order these machines will last a life time with proper maintenance.


----------



## MTD1014 (Feb 17, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Hi guys, I am looking for a machine for my brother in law, and this Jacobsen is in the price range:
> 
> 8 hp 30 inch snowblower
> 
> I am going to take a look at it, and the engine issues I'm sure I can figure out, but does anyone know how reliable these old Jacobsen's are? I don't want to spend someone else's money and then have the gearbox blow out on him (or me!) It looks like a tank, which I like, but I don't know much about them.


 The fact the govenor has been removed is a very serious thing. I would not pay more than $40-50 as you will most likely be looking at a new rod if you replace it before it breaks.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, some things to consider there. will take a look and see if it pans out...


----------



## MTD1014 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have been reading a lot after my 10hp Tecumseh failed and the DO NOT like to be run hard or ungoverned.... It most likely results in rod failure or rod damage to the rod part that runs on the crankshaft. Its can/will get burrs of aluminum(rod material)on the crank journal if put under a loads at high ungoverned RPM's


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

here's another off-site discussion page about jacobsen imperials


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The listing is dead, did you get it ??


----------

